# A little rustic charm for the garden



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

When you need to take a break from fighting those awful weed gods, or if you just want sit and reflect, enjoying the garden..........................

A little something to make for rustic seating (rest stop) in the garden.  

http://readymademag.com/feature_15_macgyver.php



.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ahhh...Pallets. SO many things to make from them. SO little time


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh my word. My hubby hauls every pallet he can find home. LOL He made table tops from them. The tables turned out cute.

Our goat pen is made from pallets.

I will have to show him this.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL, my husband made our goats a shelter with pallets!Actully worked out great!


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

I am a wood worker and I make things from pallets all the time I love Free wood this bench is neat I shoujd have thought of it laffin


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

How neat! We get free pallets all the time.... my goat milking parlor is built from 9' x 9' pallets used to ship the big spa tubs.

Kitty


----------

